# Swiss style automatic lathe before cnc.



## johnnielsen (Mar 6, 2021)

The comments about being the first machine operated are by the guy who posted the video, Not me. I only had cam automatics.

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Machinists/comments/lyp8uz


----------



## johnnielsen (Mar 6, 2021)

If you want to see it in a bigger screen, copy the url and paste in a new screen.


----------

